# Pattern for a "car seat blanket"...



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I want to knit a blanket for a baby which will be due in November! Allowing myself plenty of time. Knitting a pullover for my 16 yr. old granddaughter at the moment. Since the my friend's new baby will be due in winter, I believe she would get a lot of use out of a car seat blanket. I was searching (and googling) yesterday, and found very little thus far. Any ideas or patterns?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

i think a cape that i made for a wheelchair patient might work...knit a simple square, rectangle, or round,...when approx 1/4 of the way down, mark the center and put in a simple buttonhole neck (look up on youtube). when finished with the square, go back, remove holding yarn, rib neck... the short piece will go behind the child, over shoulders and down a bit, the long part will go over and down the front of the seat, keeping little person warm but still easy to get on and off...


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

Baby's Car Seat Blanket
Design by Sue Childress
Tuck your little one into his or her car seat with love and lace. This easy-to-knit blanket will quickly become a favorite.
Skill Level
Easy**
Finished Size
Approximately 19 x 23 (38 x 48) inches Instructions are given for smaller size, with larger size in parentheses. When only 1 number is given, it applies to both sizes.
Materials
	DK weight acrylic blend yarn (260 yds/100g per ball): 2 (3) balls pink
	Size 7 (4.5mm) 24-inch circular needle or size needed to obtain gauge
	Tapestry needle
Gauge
16 sts = 4 inches/10cm in pat
To save time, take time to check gauge.
Blanket
Cast on 93 (191) sts.
Knit 3 (6) rows.
Border
Row 1: P2, *k5, p2, rep from * across.
Row 2: K2, *p5, k2, rep from * across.
Row 3: P2, *k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, p2, rep from * across.
Row 4: K2, *p5, k2, rep from * across.
Rep rows 1-4 a second time.
Knit 2 (4) rows, dec 1 st at beg of each row. (91, 187 sts)
Body
Row 1 (RS): P2, k5, p2, k4, [k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, k7] 5 (13) times, end k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, k4, p2, k5, p2.
Row 2 and remaining WS rows: K2, p5, k2, p across to last 9 sts, end k2, p5, k2.
Row 3: P2, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, p2, k3, [k2tog, yo, k3, yo, ssk, k5] 5 (13) times, end k2tog, yo, k3, yo, ssk, k3, p2, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, p2.
Row 5: P2, k5, p2, k2, [k2tog, yo, k5, yo, ssk, k3] 5 (13) times, end k2tog, yo, k5, yo, ssk, k2, p2, k5, p2.
Row 7: P2, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, p2, k1, [k2tog, yo, k7, yo, ssk, k1] 6 (14) times, end p2, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, p2.
Row 9: P2, k5, p2, k2tog, yo, k9, [yo, sl 1, k2tog, psso, yo, k9] 5 (13) times, end yo, ssk, p2, k5, p2.
Row 11: P2, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, p2, k4, [k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, k7] 5 (13) times, end k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, k4, p2, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, p2.
Row 13: P2, k5, p2, k3, [k2tog, yo, k3, yo, ssk, k5] 5 (13) times, end k2tog, yo, k3, yo, ssk, k3, p2, k5, p2.
Row 15: P2, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, p2, k2, [k2tog, yo, k5, yo, ssk, k3] 5 (13) times, end k2tog, yo, k5, yo, ssk, k2, p2, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, p2.
Row 17: P2, k5, p2, k1, [k2tog, yo, k7, yo, ssk, k1] 6 (14) times, p2, k5, p2.
Row 19: P2, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, p2, k2tog, yo, k9, [yo, sl 1, k2tog, psso, yo, k9] 5 (13) times, end yo, ssk, p2, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, p2.
Row 20: Rep Row 2.
Rep [Rows 1-20] a total of 6 (12) times.
Knit 2 (4) rows, inc 1 st at beg of each row. (93, 191 sts)
Rep border [Rows 1-4] 2 (4) times, knit 3 (6) rows and bind off in purl.

http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters/creativeknitting/pages/CKNL2008_patt.html


----------



## Clickingneedles (Mar 24, 2011)

There is a car seat blanket with an opening for the strap here

http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/category_21/Knitting-patterns-for-shawls-blankets-accessories.htm

Hope it is of help to you


----------



## kay shadduck (Feb 18, 2011)

I just finished knitting a car seat blanket for my very first GREAT GRANDCHILD, a GIRL I used the same pattern as I use for a dishcloth, increasing to 100 sts then begin decreasing, using cotton yarn so it can be washed easily. NOW I am using the same pattern to knit a STROLLER blanket. My Granddaughter LOVED this. Kay


----------



## sheriet (Mar 23, 2011)

something to think about, the blanket should not go behind the baby in any way. It will change the way the harnesses fit. If involved in an accident it could void the warranty on the car seat.Not a good idea. Make it to cover the car seat, or just go over the top of the baby and tucked around, but not behind the baby.


----------



## tickleknit (Apr 8, 2011)

I made my daughter a hooded baby Poncho and a small blanket both from Lion bran free patterns and they work great in the car seat configuration
Poncho is pattern #70357AD
Blanket is 90735
On the site are various variations of these using different weight yarns
She has requested this combination for gifts for friends babies .Also the blanket is small enough that a toddler can drag it around when later walking it . Neither are complicated to make.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

What is the difference between a regular baby blanket and a stroller and/or carseat blanket? With the exception of the pattern shown in here with the hole in the blanket for the car seat clasp, I don't see the difference with them.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mickey17173 said:


> Baby's Car Seat Blanket
> Design by Sue Childress
> Tuck your little one into his or her car seat with love and lace. This easy-to-knit blanket will quickly become a favorite.
> Skill Level
> ...


I have made several of these car seat blankets. Nice size and seem to be very useful.

Dottie


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, I will give it a try one of these days!!
Maw


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> What is the difference between a regular baby blanket and a stroller and/or carseat blanket? With the exception of the pattern shown in here with the hole in the blanket for the car seat clasp, I don't see the difference with them.


It is the width and they are shorter. A reg baby blanket is 30 x30 or 28 x 28. These are narrow so they fit in a stroller or car seat without dragging on the floor.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Like the others have posted, car carrier blankets are just smaller and the ones with the strap or "slot" for the straps are great. I made a couple of them. The baby doesn't kick the blanket off and it's small enough not to drag on the ground and get dirty!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I just finished the car seat blanket by Sue Childress I did change the border to plain knitting every row to make it more boyish. Great pattern If you use markers row 9 is easier without them. Row nine was ripped out 6 times before I figured out what I was doing wrong, so I just removed the stitch markers for that row Took it off the needles yesterday and am drying it as I type this
Will make this blanket again


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

This is a pattern for a crocheted car seat blanket. I don't usually crochet, but this is easy. It's all single crochet. It's really a small blanket with a sort of slot in the middle to feed the seat belt through. Keeps the blanket from falling off the baby. It's at http://www.woolcrafting.com/baby-car-seat-blanket-pattern.html.


----------



## ladymege (Mar 17, 2011)

actually you can knit (or crochet) using whatever pattern you wish. I make mine by following Cheryl's idea posted on Etsy...leaving a space about 2/5 down for the strap between the baby's legs http://www.etsy.com/listing/71805088/fuzzy-infant-car-seat-cozy?ref=cat1_gallery_27


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

I MADE A COUPLE OF THESE CAR SEAT BLANKETS AS BABY GIFTS. THEY WERE A BIG HIT & VERY EASY TO MAKE.
THE PATTERN IS IN THE CREATIVE KNITTING MAY 2010 MAGAZINE.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I believe that I've seen exactly what you're looking for on Ravelry.com. You'll have to join, but it's free, and I think that you'll love all the patterns, and blogs that you can join!! Best wishes! Natalie


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

sheriet said:


> something to think about, the blanket should not go behind the baby in any way. It will change the way the harnesses fit. If involved in an accident it could void the warranty on the car seat.Not a good idea. Make it to cover the car seat, or just go over the top of the baby and tucked around, but not behind the baby.


My son and daughter-in-law wouldn't use the car seat blanket I took a lot of time of make with the flap for the leg straps for the world's greatest grandson because of the safety issue. I wouldn't make one again.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I made one for my grandson, and when my daughter went to put it on him to take him home from the hospital, the nurse would not let her. Apparently the rule is that nothing can come between the harness and the baby. So she just put it on top of him.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! Lassie, I can't get the link you posted above to work. Could you check it out again? Thanks. jb


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## jkt (Apr 14, 2011)

Not sure how to do this, this is my first time posting something, but couldn't resist letting you know about this pattern - its called Sweet and Simple Swaddling Blanket and is made for a car seat. It can be found in the INKnitters Winter 2003 Magazine, Vol. 3 No. 11. Here is the link to purchase the pattern only online for $6.00. 
http://www.dawnadcock.com/childrenspatterns.htm
I made one for my niece's baby a year or so ago; my daughter is expecting the end of August, so when I saw your request for a car seat blanket, I had to go search for my magazine and am now knitting another. Thanks for posting your request to remind me of this pattern. It has a hood and the sides fold in, then there is a pocket at the bottom, (kind of like a quillo) which swaddles the baby in all nice and tight. It knits up real fast.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

The blanket goes on top of the baby and the straps through the slot. It's not a safety hazard as the strap's easily accessed.


----------



## bigage (Feb 13, 2011)

do u have the pattern for the car seat blanket I love it


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

bigage said:


> do u have the pattern for the car seat blanket I love it


I can send it to you privately.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Could I please get a copy to the carseat blanket? [email protected] Good for church showers! and you did beautiful job!


----------



## krisab (Jan 22, 2011)

Would you please send it to me too-thank you so much for sharing. But is it a safety issue, with the buckle? I don't want to knit and then not have them use it. thanks [email protected]


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Here is one that I used it's free
http://www.woolcrafting.com/baby-car-seat-blanket-pattern.html
and this one is for $6.00
http://www.hookedforlifepublishing.com/carseatblankets.htm
Any pattern can be used so long as the size is small about
15" x 23" - 25" The slot is made by binding off enough stitches to make a 3 inch opening in the center of the blanket


----------



## krisab (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you but I was looking for a knitted version.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

ops should have read the whole post! But you still can use any knitting or crochet pattern.


----------



## Nanabee26 (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't think there really is much difference except in size. I made a blanket from Cotton Ease (so nice for infant & children's wear since it is soft and machine wash/dry) -- only I made it about 26" x 30". It is pretty easy to adjust the size by either using larger needles or casting on fewer stitches. Anyway, that size is usually about right to tuck around in a car seat, stroller or carriage. You also can create a space for the car seat buckle by creating a 'buttonhole' about 2 1/2 - 3" wide. :thumbup:


----------



## duchessdawn51301 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have made almost a dozen of these. Once I caught "the hang" of the pattern, it was easy and they are perfect for those times when the baby is in the car seat. It doesn't hang over the edges and is lightweight enough so it's not too hot during even AZ summers when you are indoors in air conditioning.


----------



## duchessdawn51301 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have made almost a dozen of these. Once I caught "the hang" of the pattern, it was easy and they are perfect for those times when the baby is in the car seat. It doesn't hang over the edges and is lightweight enough so it's not too hot during even AZ summers when you are indoors in air conditioning.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's my pattern for a car seat blanket with double slot for the crotch buckle.

The carseat blanket is my own design. That was done with Red Heart Supersaver Mexicana yarn. It's rainbow colored. I know, Red Heart yarn is c**& but I love the colors. I figure it will soften if my daughter washes it in Dreft.

Most carseat blankets are 20 by 24. I made this one larger thinking it would last a while for a toddler. My size came out to 21 by 26. It was done in a twin rib pattern so it's the same on both sides, reversible.

Cast on a multiple of 3. I used size 10 needles and cast on 90. First row: k3,p3 across. Second row: K1,p1 across. You just repeat these two rows for the pattern. About halfway up (12 1/2 inches), I knit 41 in pattern, bound off 8 sts, knit 41 in pattern Wrong side, knit 41 in pattern, cast on 8 sts, knit 41 in pattern. I knit straight in pattern for one inch, then made another slot in the same manner. I continued straight in pattern for the last 12 1/2 inches.

My way of thinking is that you'd need a double slot to thread the crotch strap of the carseat through. This can also be used in a stroller as it's small and won't drag on the ground. You won't lose it. I couldn't find any patterns for carseat blankets with a workable slot on the internet so I made one up. Feel free to use this as you wish. Makes a great baby gift. This pattern would also be good for knitting scarves for gifts, especially for men.

Here's a photo. It's the rainbow blanket.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fatoldladyinpjs55


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Pretty blanket. Perfect size for a car seat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I love the rainbow colors in it. My daughter says she gets a lot of compliments on it when she takes her baby out shopping.


----------

